
The Deep State Is Neither Resistance or Cabal; They Are Public Servants - classicsnoot
http://archive.is/sFGtl
======
classicsnoot
NYT Opinion piece that requires login:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/20/opinion/trump-
impeachment...](https://www.nytimes.com/2019/10/20/opinion/trump-impeachment-
testimony.html)

